# Idrocompresso



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

Anyone who's thinking of buying one of these had better get their skates on.

I noticed from his FB page that Kees is discontinuing the Idro from the end of July!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Two group only no?

Ill wait for my premium bonds to come and and get a speedster


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

You might be waiting a while if your premium bonds are anything like mine boots. By the time I would win enough to get a KvdW machine it'd be the "Oldster"


----------

